# Rome Total War won't uninstall



## Peaker (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi folks,

Having probs with Rome Total War.

I installed the prog and it didn't work so uninstalled. Uninstall failed though, halfway through.

I've fixed the prob that was caused the oiginal no worky prob (I think). But now when I put in the CD it doesn't give me the install option and asks me f I want to play, I click on this and it fails. (obviously as the progs not there).

The uninstall option isn't under windows anymore and I've tried a seperate app (Registry Fix and Add/Remove for Good) but to no avail.

Please help. I need to play the game as I'm back at work tomorrow and need to unwind!!!

Please Help!!

Thanks,

Peaker.


----------



## cactusjackas (Dec 13, 2005)

go to the control panel then remove software and remove it from there and see if that works


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Go to your c drive then program files. Look for the Activision folder and in there look for the Rome Total War folder and delete it. See if that lets you reinstall the game..only other option (tho not recommended) that might work but is highly risky and only after creating a restore point and backup of your system is a manual registry edit and cleaning of any reg entries of the game, but like I said that is not a recomended option and can cause your system to crash...


----------



## ralpho1228 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just bought the game today. On install, disc 2 hung up..readme file says: eject and insert disc again and this should clear it up -- I couldn't do that...so, if you know how to edit your registry, use regedit and search for all incidents of Total War -- I found 3 or 4 references to total war, and deleted these lines, and these lines only -- be very careful not to delete anything else except total war -- you can mess up a lot of your software if you're not careful. then I deleted the total war directory -- go to the h.d. where you installed the game and look in program files for The Creative Group -- delete the folder, then remove it from the recycle bin.... I rebooted by system and started the install again -- everything installed, then I installed the Barbarian Invasion..so far so good -- Still hasn't asked me for a cd Key..?? Online support says that the upgrade patches are not needed if you have the gold version..Couldn't find any phone numbers for tech support .. hope it works for you if you haven't been abel to find a solution yet.....


----------



## ralpho1228 (Feb 6, 2007)

correction: go to the drive where you installed Rome Total War (Gold) and look in program files for the folder >> The Creative Assembly >> open this folder and see if you have other games installed there, if not, delete The Creative Assembly folder...
else just delete the total war folder.....I deleted the creative assembly folder since I didn't have anyother games there....


----------



## Wachinagi (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes, it's a common problem with this game. It obviously wasn't tested very professionally. You've uninstalled, you've deleted the folder. And yet when you put in the Disc it gives you the option to either uninstall (Which does nothing if you click it except close the menu) or play (Same result)

Go to "My Computer" and right click on the CD drive that has Disc one of Rome Total War in it. Select the "Explore" option. Scroll down until you find the "Setup.exe" file. Double click that, and the installation process will begin. Problem solved, buy me a beer.


----------

